# William Ollie's Sideshow



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

Hi Guys,

William Ollie here. I'm a newcomer to the kindle revolution, and I'd like to tell you about my novel, Sideshow, now available at the kindle store:











Sideshow is a horror/dark fantasy tale detailing what happens when a carnival shows up one fine October morning on the outskirts of a little South Carolina town. Not the carnival that comes around like clockwork every fall, but a different kind of carnival this year, a very special kind of carnival this year.

The book has recieved several favorable reviews, and I'd love to hear what some of you might think about it. One of the reviews can be found here: http://www.bibliobuffet.com/things-said-and-done-columns-336

Cover copy as follows:

The smoke ring rose, higher and higher, changing shape as it went, until it disappeared into a cloud that moments ago had looked like the caboose of a train, a cloud that now began to change, to mold and meld, to twist and turn and take on the shape of the thing that had entered it. This thing, this dark entity, hung frozen in the sky, calling those chosen few out from their houses, their bars and their factories, calling them forth to face what waited in that dark and foreboding night.

Justin Henry didn't believe his friend had seen a Ferris wheel rise up from the ground like a runaway vine. But he followed Mickey Reardon out to the overgrown field at the edge of their little country community anyway.

Now two thirteen-year-old boys have seen something they shouldn't have, witnessed something they couldn't have, and neither of their lives will ever be the same again.

The carnival is in town, a very different kind of carnival this year.

One no one will be coming home from.

Thanks,

And see you at the Sideshow!

_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, William, and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Harry Shannon (Jul 30, 2010)

I have the signed limited of "Sideshow," and it's a blast, especially for those of us who remember classics like "Something Wicked This Way Comes." Ollie's novel is it's own book, but I opened it sensing the respect and affection involved.


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

another review can be found here: http://www.horrorworld.org/june_2010.htm

the book has been favorably compared to the Ray Bradbury classic Something Wicked This Way Comes by many of those who've read it... If horror/dark fantasy is your thing, check out the sample, if you like it, give the book a spin.


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

The $99.00 deluxe edition of Sideshow sold out 48 hours within it's announcement, the $40.00 limited within 30 days of publication, the first printing of the trade ppb within two weeks.. the book has gotten excellent reviews, a couple of whom have proclaimed Sideshow to have been the best book they've read this year, one of the review sites is listed above, and another here: http://www.freewebs.com/hfrzine/august2010reviews.htm


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

another very favorable review here: I'll take it!

http://www.macabre-republic.com/2010/08/book-review-sideshow.html


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

Publishers Weekly has reviewed Sideshow

http://www.publishersweekly.com/pw/reviews/fiction.html

Lurid but memorable... a wonderfully weird conclusion as nostalgic as an old EC comic?

I'll take that any day of the week


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

another awesome Sideshow review:

http://www.thedeepening.com/horror/2010/10/12/william-ollies-sideshow-reminiscent-of-bradbury-and-king/comment-page-1/?rcommentid=199&rerror=incorrect-captcha-sol&rchash=089e6c9e2fc1df9e72d99c0dd8b16b1a#commentform

Hope some folks round here get a chance to read the book


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

my novel Sideshow has been reduced to $4.99, excellant reviews all over the place, including one from Publisher's Weekly...... a good time to grab a copy.

http://www.amazon.com/Sideshow-ebook/dp/B003WJRNHO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287535770&sr=1-1


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

no time like the present, to grab a copy of Sideshow, all those reviewers can't be wrong, can they? Publisher's Weekly?

Nah

http://www.amazon.com/Sideshow-ebook/dp/B003WJRNHO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2&s=digital-text&qid=1287535770&sr=1-1


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

we're still out there guys, if somebody wants to give us a go


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

still here guys, still getting great reviews... still need some amazon reviews though, why not give us a try?


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

every now and then I know it's kind of hard to tell, but I'm still alive and well   (johnny winter circa 1976)

Sideshow's still here, too, google us, check out the great reviews and order up a copy...


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

Helloooo, Bueller? Bueller anybody out there?

all those great reviews can't be wrong, can they

   

http://www.amazon.com/Sideshow-ebook/dp/B003WJRNHO


----------



## Alison (Feb 19, 2011)

Who doesn't love a carnival? Enjoyable read and a great cover.


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

wm ollie said:


> Helloooo, Bueller? Bueller anybody out there?
> 
> all those great reviews can't be wrong, can they
> 
> ...


40 books in 4 months? what am I doing wrong here


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

still out here, guys, with my supernatural horror novel


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

Back again folks, fresh off a trip out to the world horror convention, where a few books were sold and some contacts were made... hope some of you decide to take a chance on Sideshow, which publisher's weekly called Lurid but memorable, with a rollicking conclusion as wonderfully weird as an old E C comic.


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

c'mon, who doesn't like a trip to the old Sideshow


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

http://www.amazon.com/dp/B003WJRNHO/?tag=kbpst-20

From Publishers Weekly:

After a disorienting over-the-top prologue, Ollie delivers a lurid but memorable take on the dark carnival theme. South Carolina boys Justin Gabriel Henry, Mickey Reardon, Danny Roebuck, and bully Bo Johnson are magnetically drawn to the charms of Hannibal Cobb's Kansas City Carnival after a ferris wheel magically sprouts one October day in Godby's field outside of Pottsboro. Strange things begin happening as Cobb wields a perverse hold over the townspeople using his freaks and assorted evil tricks. The boys are soon tasked with stopping the carnival and freeing its prisoners, as The Amazing Rubber Woman asks Danny to rescue them before "the dark&#8230; tears us apart." Despite Ollie's rowdy, somewhat overheated prose, he manages to score some satisfying moments as the odd carnival hurtles to a wonderfully weird conclusion as nostalgic as an old EC comic. (Aug.) (c) 
Copyright © Reed Business Information, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

From the bibliobuffet

http://www.bibliobuffet.com/archive-index-things-said-and-done/1339-hell-is-murky-080810

... and that brings us back to my dilemma. I really wanted to put the book down at almost every moment that I sat reading it, but each page seduced me to read the next page and each chapter finished enticed me to read the next. Reading Sideshow is like watching the proverbial train wreck. You know you should not be enjoying it-you aren't enjoying it, exactly, but you also aren't looking away. You cannot help yourself....

... William Ollie's Sideshow is the most memorable book, and probably the best book, I have read this year.


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

Sideshow has been called the Something Wicked This Way Comes of the 21st century... check it out and see what _you_ think.

http://www.amazon.com/Sideshow-ebook/dp/B003WJRNHO


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

Come to the Sideshow, they're waiting, they've always been waiting:

http://www.amazon.com/Sideshow-ebook/dp/B003WJRNHO


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

A carnival showed up one fine October morning. Not the carnival that came around like clockwork every fall, but a different kind of carnival this year, a very special kind of carnival this year.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The smoke ring rose, higher and higher, changing shape as it went, until it disappeared into a cloud that moments ago had looked like the caboose of a train, a cloud that now began to change, to mold and meld, to twist and turn and take on the shape of the thing that had entered it. This thing, this dark entity, hung frozen in the sky, calling those chosen few out from their houses, their bars and their factories, calling them forth to face what waited in that dark and foreboding night.

Justin Henry didn't believe his friend had seen a Ferris wheel rise up from the ground like a runaway vine. But he followed Mickey Reardon out to the overgrown field at the edge of their little country community anyway.

Now two thirteen-year-old boys have seen something they shouldn't have, witnessed something they couldn't have, and neither of their lives will ever be the same again.

The carnival is in town, a very different kind of carnival this year.

One no one will be coming home from.

_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

That time a year again, good time to visit the Sideshow


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

A carnival showed up one fine October morning. Not the carnival that came around like clockwork every fall, but a different kind of carnival this year, a very special kind of carnival this year.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The smoke ring rose, higher and higher, changing shape as it went, until it disappeared into a cloud that moments ago had looked like the caboose of a train, a cloud that now began to change, to mold and meld, to twist and turn and take on the shape of the thing that had entered it. This thing, this dark entity, hung frozen in the sky, calling those chosen few out from their houses, their bars and their factories, calling them forth to face what waited in that dark and foreboding night.

Justin Henry didn't believe his friend had seen a Ferris wheel rise up from the ground like a runaway vine. But he followed Mickey Reardon out to the overgrown field at the edge of their little country community anyway.

Now two thirteen-year-old boys have seen something they shouldn't have, witnessed something they couldn't have, and neither of their lives will ever be the same again.

The carnival is in town, a very different kind of carnival this year.

One no one will be coming home from.

_--- created Kindle ebook link_


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

A carnival showed up one fine October morning. Not the carnival that came around like clockwork every fall, but a different kind of carnival this year, a very special kind of carnival this year.

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The smoke ring rose, higher and higher, changing shape as it went, until it disappeared into a cloud that moments ago had looked like the caboose of a train, a cloud that now began to change, to mold and meld, to twist and turn and take on the shape of the thing that had entered it. This thing, this dark entity, hung frozen in the sky, calling those chosen few out from their houses, their bars and their factories, calling them forth to face what waited in that dark and foreboding night.

Justin Henry didn't believe his friend had seen a Ferris wheel rise up from the ground like a runaway vine. But he followed Mickey Reardon out to the overgrown field at the edge of their little country community anyway.

Now two thirteen-year-old boys have seen something they shouldn't have, witnessed something they couldn't have, and neither of their lives will ever be the same again.

The carnival is in town, a very different kind of carnival this year.

One no one will be coming home from.

_--- created Kindle ebook link_

http://www.amazon.com/Sideshow-ebook/dp/B003WJRNHO/ref=ntt_at_ep_edition_2_1?ie=UTF8&m=AG56TWVU5XWC2


----------



## wm ollie (Aug 9, 2010)

anytime is a good time to visit the old Sideshow 











The smoke ring rose, higher and higher, changing shape as it went, until it disappeared into a cloud that moments ago had looked like the caboose of a train, a cloud that now began to change, to mold and meld, to twist and turn and take on the shape of the thing that had entered it. This thing, this dark entity, hung frozen in the sky, calling those chosen few out from their houses, their bars and their factories, calling them forth to face what waited in that dark and foreboding night.

Justin Henry didn't believe his friend had seen a Ferris wheel rise up from the ground like a runaway vine. But he followed Mickey Reardon out to the overgrown field at the edge of their little country community anyway.

Now two thirteen-year-old boys have seen something they shouldn't have, witnessed something they couldn't have, and neither of their lives will ever be the same again.

The carnival is in town, a very different kind of carnival this year.

One no one will be coming home from.

_thread locked; new publisher, new thread_


----------

